# 2006 555 & 565



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, I've been researching the two models interested in some input and opinions. I'm not a racer, just a weekend warrior and want to know which model you guys/gals recommend for riding for fun and occasional 50-60miles. Is the 565 more race oriented as I read? I know of differences between fork and geometry, and I'm unable to test ride one. I'll most likely purchase a frame online. Any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a 555 prior to getting a 585. The 585 & 565 have the same geometry the 555 has a bit more of a relaxed geometry relative to the 565. The difference is noticeable to me. I liked the 555 that I had it was a 2005 & had the hsc5sl fork, the same fork that is currently on the 565 & 585. In 2006 LOOK changed the fork on the 555 to an hsc4, a step down in their fork line.
From an ascetics point of view I like the look of the internal lugs on the 555 the 565&585 use external carbon lugs. 
The two things I would consider given your intended use are the geometry difference and price difference. Both the 565 & 555 are excellent carbon bikes.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree with rjsd, 

I had a 05' 555 with the HSC5 fork and it was a great bike. I now have a 06' 565 compliments of Look as a replacement for an extremely minor finish issue on my 05' 555. IMHO, the 565 is much more compliant than the 555 and has the added bonus of being a lot more of a race bike with much more "snap" to the frame; the frame is ready to race at any time. It's one of the most non-nerveous bikes I've ever ridden. Honestly, I feel more refreshed after three or more hours on my 565 than with my old 555. Just back from 60 this afternoon and I'm ready for tomorrow. I've ridden a riding partners 585 and again I can't see going wrong with that frame either, the 585 is a extremely comfortable bike and is a great example of how Look can produce a race bike that is extremely comfortable. My two cents.


----------

